# Reelfoot lake crappie



## Guest

Anyone have any info on resorts on Reelfoot lake good or bad?


----------



## afishinfool01

Look at Blue Cypress resort

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

D Barnhart said:


> Anyone have any info on resorts on Reelfoot lake good or bad?


We t there fir 12 years. Those places change alot I started at Hamiltons then went to bunches......blubank is ok. The fishing has been hit or miss since the Asian carp got in the lake


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## miked913

It makes the top of my list!!! Of places in this world to never go back to! Did a package at Blue Bank. We caught exactly 2 crappie in 5 days, their best guide's best day was 13. There are so many other lakes that are so much better, just put a blindfold on and throw a dart at a map you'll find one!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

miked913 said:


> It makes the top of my list!!! Of places in this world to never go back to! Did a package at Blue Bank. We caught exactly 2 crappie in 5 days, their best guide's best day was 13. There are so many other lakes that are so much better, just put a blindfold on and throw a dart at a map you'll find one!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

That’s good enough for me,need to find a different Spring crappie lake trip.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Our best day was 127....all over 9 inches with a 17 inch kicker. In 12vyears you learn....but as I said It has went down hill. Weiss may be a better bet...


----------



## 1more

We went to Weiss a few years back after Ky Lake wasn’t fishable. Did ok and had a guide 1 day and used my boat the last 4 days. If I were you I’d hit Grenada as they have some big crappie!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

what about Stonewall Jackson? I've heard thats a good crappie lake but have not tried it


----------



## privateer

you could try the other side of TN. Douglas Lake in Eastern TN is supposed to have good crappie fishing. personally have not tried it though.


----------



## sharp33

If you wanna lose a lower unit go to Reelfoot if you wanna catch some nice crappie go to Pickwick lake . Bear creek and Second creek are the areas we hit. Lots of bass too !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sharp33 said:


> If you wanna lose a lower unit go to Reelfoot if you wanna catch some nice crappie go to Pickwick lake . Bear creek and Second creek are the areas we hit. Lots of bass too !


huh went there 12 years never lost a lower unit but i was careful and knew the channels where you could run. It used to be Great fishing. not so much now. I did bend a prop 1 time....T.


----------



## BMustang

*Reelfoot Sux!*


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMustang said:


> *Reelfoot Sux!*


Muhahaha. there you are. How have you been???


----------



## BMustang

Saugeye Tom said:


> Muhahaha. there you are. How have you been???


Reelfoot threads always bring out the best in me.

Up to my neck in high school basketball right now. Cruising along at 15-3.

Looking forward to Pickwick - April 21-May 1st
Then North Channel, Lake Huron, Canada - May 14th - June 7th.

With such wonderful options as those spelled out above, who would anyone EVEN CONSIDER Reelfoot. Gag!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Good deal Hope ya win the Championship


----------



## REEL GRIP

Asian Carp are in Reelfoot now...Not Good.
They have ruined Kentucky and Barkley.


----------



## undertaker

Did Package at Bluebank Resort. Fishing was not what we expected. Guides didn't really set the world on fire. Locals all said it was over fished.


----------



## REEL GRIP

I been hearing all the bad reports from Reelfoot.
Got my In-Fisherman yesterday and they are say'in
how great it is. Shows what they know.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

REEL GRIP said:


> I been hearing all the bad reports from Reelfoot.
> Got my In-Fisherman yesterday and they are say'in
> how great it is. Shows what they know.


It's still great..once you find them...was much easier 14 years ago


----------

